# I.D. Fish Number 3



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Think He's An S. Scapularis


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks a lot like an altuvi to me.

Trystan


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

B how much you askin for this guy?







this might be the one i buy off ya







let me know plz
and how big is he?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm gonna say he's like 5" maybe 6" and I really don't know what he is. I was told by my supplier that he's a Peru version of the Gouldingi. I think he looks like opefe's Scapularis


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Rodgers said:


> I'm gonna say he's like 5" maybe 6" and I really don't know what he is. I was told by my supplier that he's a Peru version of the Gouldingi. I think he looks like opefe's Scapularis


pm me how much you want for him


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

what ever it is....it a very nice fish.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

eigenmanni


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> eigenmanni


I was also thinking it is a Serrasalmus eigenmanni. A very nice looking fish regardless.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

it kinda looks like my eigenmanni 
mines small though


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rodgers'Aquatics Posted Today, 02:06 PM
> I'm gonna say he's like 5" maybe 6" and I really don't know what he is. I was told by my supplier that he's a Peru version of the Gouldingi. I think he looks like opefe's Scapularis


Here's the problem with S. scapularis: _The problem with this fish is there are several piranhas that fit the general description of Serrasalmo scapularis to include S. serrulatus (Valenciennes 1849). Eigenmann (1915) thought it possible that Serrasalmo punctatus (Schomburgk, 1841 - See Pygpristis denticulata) drawing represented Pristobrycon scrapularis instead of S. punctatus._

Fink placed this species as a synonym of Pristobrycon striolatus. Jegu came back and revised it as a distinctive species or close geographical form of S. eigenmanni.

1) You can call it S. scapularis and be very likely wrong, only from the nomenclatural placement.

2) Call it a synonym of P. striolatus, which it doesn't resemble.

3) or take the reasonable road of calling it a Serrasalmus cf. eigenmanni. Which to me is kind of flaky but much closer to the truth.

As I stated many times before these Pristobrycon-types are a mess in ichthy circles. When it will clear up no one really knows. To add more butter to the toast, Jegu has said on the record, that S. hollandi IS S. eigenmanni. So there you have it.

My best guess is to let the species grow out and see what it mostly closely resembles. And pray that it doesn't turn out to be S. serrulatus which also fits in close with these groups of humeralis. BTW, Gery screw this last one up to on the description and placement.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

what do you mean pray that it doesn't turn out to be S. serrulatus?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SillySpy said:


> what do you mean pray that it doesn't turn out to be S. serrulatus?


Did you read Franks entire post? I believe what he is refering too is that if you want to know the exact ID of the fish...as messed up as that group of fish is....you will be hard pressed to get an exact ID.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

eigenmanni


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

the nose is too short for eigen i think mine has a longer snout 
but it does have some of the same characteristics


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Eigenmanni as fas as i know not found in Peru. However it does seem to resemble a complex form of it.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Hmmm...well, we should name it then.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Rodgers Aquatics said:


> Hmmm...well, we should name it then.


Serrasalmus rodgermanni. It's the first caught specimen of this species guys, you better get ahold of him and snatch it up.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jerry_plakyda Posted May 30 2006, 02:20 PM
> Eigenmanni as fas as i know not found in Peru. However it does seem to resemble a complex form of it.


That's true, but it doesn't mean it isn't there. I suspect the fish photo'd here is likely S. serrulatus or even S. humeralis, both species are found in PERU. Both have minor differences in features not easily determine at young ages. I believe I wrote Rogers Aquatics about this. Hopefully, if time permits, I'll be able to see his fishes up close and personal on my upcoming trip this week.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes, Frank....let me know when you will be comming! So that I can clean up lol!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rodgers Aquatics Posted Today, 11:48 AM
> Yes, Frank....let me know when you will be comming! So that I can clean up lol!


We are leaving at approx. 4 a.m. on the 16h. Depending on how fast I drive, you will be the first stop of the journey. Expect a call a couple hours before.

RE: S. serrulatus; I just finished a conversation with M. Jegu, it seems S. serrulatus is a poorly described species (not surprizing). Anyway, its likely the fish we (I) have been calling S. serrulatus is likely Pristobrycon eigenmanni. I expect there will likely be more on this as time goes on. Science, always gotta be flexable.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Tomorrow!!! wow...ok then...I will try to get things ready, I must warn you everything is tore up at the moment due to my moving everything to the garage...Anyway it will be good to have and meet you!

Any idea what time you will be here? morning/afternoon/evening?


----------

